# Neonate scours!  SOLVED AND UPDATED



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

................


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2011)

I would give him some baking soda and see what happens. He may just be a little bloated. I wouldn't go crazy with meds at this point. Just the baking soda and see what happens. 

Also, have you seen him poop? You could always give him an enema as well.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

...................


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

..................


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope some folks more experienced in treating scours in neonates can help!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 29, 2011)

NO PEPTO...

I would continue the baking soda, and start on dimethox to treat for possible bacterial scours.

Pedialyte is not necessary unless they're REALLY scouring for a long time.

And please just take the pink stuff (pepto, etc) off your goat medicine list.  Constipation kills WAY faster than scours.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't do pepto or pedialyte, so I can't say yes or no on that.

What are you feeding him (I don't remember, replacer or whole milk?)

If he were here:  

A) Give scour halt or neomycin sulfate if I felt it were bacterial, or DiMethox if I feared cocci.  
If I *knew* it was something he got into and ate, then I'd skip step A.

(FYI - A test done last week that was 'clean' for oocysts may not mean spit this week, the stuff can go from 0 to 1000 in a week's time or less.)

B) Give a bottle of gelling electrolyte.  It firms up the poo w/less risk of constipating than anti-diarrhea meds...and provides needed electrolytes.

C) Give a B shot to help his tummy troubles 

D) Give him a pinkie tip of Probios.

E) Keep an eye out for bloat / constipation and treat accordingly...but that doesn't happen here very often.

It's been my experience that the runs don't 'just happen'...usually there is a reason...and I've been able to fix them all w/ the above protocol.

ETA:  If he's on replacer, that may be the culprit...if he's on whole milk, I'd treat w/ DiMethox.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

..............


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you taken his temp?


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

.....................


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

.........


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

....................


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2011)

on the vet...

I don't often have any get hurt / sick / etc....but when I do...there will be a rash of them or it's some wierd crap nobody has heard of...and it wears you out (emotionally, physically, and financially) but we love them so we gotta.

Hay probably won't hurt anything...may even help, give his rumen something to 'do'.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

...............


----------



## helmstead (Mar 29, 2011)

DOH!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, I caught a neighbor throwing moldy....VERY MOLDY, like PURE GREEN....bread into my pasture.  I ran over and was ripping it out of a doeling's mouth and throwing it back over the fence at her (just now realized I actually did that!  No wonder she looked so shocked!  I just grabbed and tossed without thinking) and she had the gall to deny that she saw the sign I'd put up, which she was standing right next to.  Don't feed the goats, they almost died from bread someone threw in here.  Idiots.

A pound of raisins.....where is the plastic bag?  I hope that she at least dumped them out and no one ate the bag.

And just how does that vet want you to get a not-eating 3 week old kid to eat pine needles?  OK, I like natural options when appropriate, but even I know that is crazy.

I'll rant right along with ya, sista!


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad your kid is getting better and you know the culprit now.

I was always taught you never feed anyone elses animals ANYTHING, especially livestock and horses. Even to the point of pulling up grass on the other side of the fence and handing it to them. No, not a good idea. I don't understand suburbanites and yuppies who think moving into a subdivided plot of land constitutes living in 'the country'. They are all around me now. Drives me nuts. I'm waiting for someone to complain about my roosters. I don't know what I'd do if I were in your shoes. A cattle prod comes to mind.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

......................


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> The neigbor called because she kept seeing the barn light go on.  She asked me if I found the raisins she left in the barn for the goats.  A 1 pound bag of raisins.  I did not find any raisins left.
> 
> She is new to the area, moved to the country because its just "so cool" out here.  lol, She got a real education tonight, I wasnt exactly "neighborly".  I think that it's just sensible to NOT feed someones livestock without permission.  But she felt so sorry for Spider............
> 
> ...


 

Oh I SOOOOO feel you on this one.  Glad the mystery is solved and the neighbor "addressed" before anyone got too sick to heal.  I once had a neighbor's kid walk past my husband who was in the yard without saying ANYTHING, open our gate, and walk right into one of the pens without so much as a hello.  Like he LIVED here!  We had never even met him!  And from the looks of his comfort level he had done this very thing NUMEROUS times when we weren't home.  I was in the kidding stall with a goat in labor at the time and couldn't even muster the words!  The neighbor was then instructed that unsupervised children are NEVER allowed on the property and the goats are off limits unless we're home and supervising.  To be truthful, I don't even want them here then.  Like you said, it's not a freaking petting zoo.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 30, 2011)

.......


----------



## chandasue (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG! That's totally insane. People have no respect!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 30, 2011)

I HAVE MY GREAT PRYMES OUT WITH MINE, AND ALTHOUGH THEY ARE FRIENDLY THEY DO KEEP MOST PEOPLE AT BAY. AND MY SWEET NEIGHBOR ALWAYS ASK BEFORE SHE FEEDS ANYTHING. THEY RAISE A GARDEN AND MY GOATS LOVE THE WATERMELON, CHICKENS EAT THE PUMPKINS, BUT HOPEFULLY NOTHING ELSE GOES OVER WITH MY GOATS.


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 30, 2011)

This is kind of off subject, but last year I noticed one of my bee hives was being tampered with, like someone was ramming it with the t-post that I had laying near by.....I was very upset cause I couldn't figure out why anyone would want to mess with BEES?? Long story short I pulled up my drive to the back pasture one day to find the neighbors boys and their friends out there trying to knock it over!!! They saw me pull up and took off running. I was SO mad. They even left their bikes laying in the field. I was yelling that they needed to come get their bicycles and NOT to EVER come back on my land again when the parents, who were outside too mind you, came to find out why I was yelling at their kids. I told them what they were doing and that I wasn't trying to be cruel, but I sure as heck didn't want someone getting hurt or killed even because they pissed the bees off. Not to mention that was a hive made from a feral swarm and very important to me. I got a 'fake apology' and they haven't said much to me since. 

Come to find out they had been playing out behind my barn too in an old cattle trailer- I found a bunch of their junk in it. Kind of scares me cause I don't know if they were harassing my other animals or not.

I just don't understand parents who allow their children to do whatever they want and then act like you're the bad guy for trying to keep them safe.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 30, 2011)

...................


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Wow.  Its hard to beleive a mother would let her child walk into a animal pen like that.  Its just a dangerous for the children as it is for the animals!
> 
> One lady even thought that since she was my neighbor, she should be able to help herself to the eggs in my coop.  Lol, thankfuly my rooster, Rye Whiskey, is about as tolerant of strangers as I am.  He sent her packing in a quick hurry.


I've never met the mother- the kid came from his grandma's house next door by himself.   Apparently "Grammy" said it would be ok for him to walk over to my house unsupervised and pet our goats.  She NEVER asked us if this was ok and because there's 700 feet of woods between us they couldn't see if we were even home or not.  I did tell the kid that one of the goats was extremely aggressive and would probably try to attack him.  That is so not even remotely true... 

Seriously, help herself to your eggs?!!  Talk about rude.


----------

